

Show HN: Posters for your startup's office (practicing my design skills) - captk
http://StartupStyles.com

======
scottieh
My favorite:
[http://startupstyles.com/collections/posters/products/forgin...](http://startupstyles.com/collections/posters/products/forging-
a-bullet-with-your-companys-name-on-it)

------
captk
And yes, I'm even taking BTC as payment :)

